# So upset & sad...I've let Ernie down



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone-I've been lurking for a while but now I need some of your wisdom and advice. I feel sick, sad and angry at myself right now.

Many of you may know I adopted Ernie last May 2012 at the age of 8 weeks. Cliff Notes version is Ernie has been a WONDERFUL dog...everything I can imagine one might want in a companion dog. He's sociable, friendly, HAPPY, playful, loveable, funny...everything.

Ernie LOVES other dogs (I have 2 other dogs), cats (I have 2), people, CHILDREN...everyone!!!

Ernie regularly plays with 2 neighbor's dogs...one is B.A., a 125 lb rottweiler, the other, Hera, a 60 lb pit bull. They don't play rough...B.A. LOVES Ernie and allows Ernie to play dominant :help:

Herein lies the problem...

Well, about 1.5 months back @ Ernie's age 10-11 months, out of nowhere, Ernie began snapping, growling, snarling and attempting to bite me whenever I approached him & moved him from two areas, 1) off our window seat and 2) off a futon (that we have on the floor in a mudroom for our 14 year old dogs, Rudy and Tigger.

I did lots of reading, I'm a pretty seasoned dog owner...have had many many dogs in my life since I was a child. I read advice here. I thought, "Okay...resource guarding...It will be okay." So, I began POSITIVE training (we've been doing basic training since he was 10 weeks old) getting him to 1) stay, 2) jump onto window seat or futon, etc with a command, 3) give command "off," window seat, futon, 4) praise, praise, praise & treat. While Ernie has _consistently_ been a bit better, I thought we were on our way and with time things would improve. I WAS WRONG!

I've had Ernie groomed regularly...same groomer, etc. since he was 16 weeks old. The groomer has always been kind and gentle with him. Even as a pup, Ernie HATED grooming. Took him in today and I get a call:

Groomer: Ernie's ready...silence. 
Me: Hi Sharon...I'll be there in 5 minutes...how'd it go?
Groomer: Silence, well Toni...AWFUL actually...Ernie isn't the same dog!!!
Me: WHAAT??
Groomer: We had to muzzle him...it was awful...Ernie would have bitten me if I didn't muzzle him!
Me: Speechless
Groomer: He did great during his bath but when I went to get him from his drying crate, he snapped, growled, snarled, foamed at the mouth...
Me: Speechless
Groomer: And to groom him???? We had to muzzle him
Me: Speechless
Groomer: He's not _quite_ tranquilizer material, but...
Me: OMG!!!

I cried all the way to the groomer. And when I got Ernie into the car???? HE LOOKED POSSESSED! He was frightened, agitated, ANGRY...his eyes were glazed over. And I cried. All of my dogs have always been pretty well-balanced. We have NEVER ever hit or struck our dogs...WOULD NEVER!!!!!

Ernie is NOT hand shy! HE DOESN'T WANT TO BE MOVED WHEN HE IS IN/ON A COMFORTABLE SPACE/PLACE...HE WANTS TO BE LEFT ALONE! I've also tried 1) getting the leash, 2) calling Ernie to "come," 3) praising him when he does, etc 4) while leashed, escort him to another place, etc.

Well, I sorta expected this but we got home and Ernie absolutely couldn't settle down. Eventually he did. Later he marked in the house (he's neutered). Couldn't believe it.

I FEEL SICK AND SAD! Ernie is a WONDERFUL dog but this bad habit has been brewing.

I immediately called around a found a professional trainer (30 years experience) who we're gonna work with AFTER I recover from major surgery scheduled next week!!! :rain:

I FEEL AWFUL!!!!! WHERE DID I FAIL!?!?!?!? WHERE DID I GO WRONG???

I will do anything I am capable of to help this wonderful little dog! We love him so much!!! I'm devastated.

I know you guys will help. Sorry this is so long! Thank you!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I am the first to read your post and can feel your pain right through the computer screen. I am sorry that I cannot offer you any advice, only encouragement. It must have been frightening today! As you know, there are a lot of people on this forum who have lots of good advice. Keep your chin up! It is always darkest before the dawn.


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Diann said:


> I am the first to read your post and can feel your pain right through the computer screen. I am sorry that I cannot offer you any advice, only encouragement. It must have been frightening today! As you know, there are a lot of people on this forum who have lots of good advice. Keep your chin up! It is always darkest before the dawn.


OMG...what a kind & caring post! Thank you! Your post got me crying...again :crazy:

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my little guy! I love (and have loved) ALL my dogs! I pray it will work out...I just need direction and help.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MayBTheresHope (Feb 25, 2013)

Do you think he could be in pain? Sick maybe? I wish the groomer would have called you before she put him through all of that. If it is aggression, that surely did not help. Really though, it sounds like he could be reacting to pain or discomfort of some sort. Maybe you should take him to the vet for a physical. So sorry this is happening. I hope your surgery goes well and that you will get things with Ernie figured out soon.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

My first thought is maybe there's something physically wrong with him. Have you taken him to the vet for a check-up?

So sorry to hear about your troubles with Ernie. Hope you get help/answers soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Toni, the first thing I would do, if this were my guy is to take him to the vet. It just seems very wrong for his behavior to change so suddenly like this. It's certainly not just resource guarding if he's having such a hard time with a groomer tha he's worked well with many times before. It could be that he's hurting or sick, and that's why he doesn't want to be handled. Or it could be something like thyroid. I've heard that dogs can have significant changes in behavior with thyroid problems. 

I really don't believe that this is a result of him being able to push your bigger dog around. That is dog/dog behavior, and doesn't really have anything to do with what goes on between him and the people in his life.

If the vet gives him a clean bill of health, then I think you're doing exactly the right thing to bring in a good, positive based trainer to help you sort things out. I'm so sorry that both you AND he are foing through this... It doesn't sound like he's a happy guy right now either, and at the same time, this is the last worry you need on your mind if you are facing major surgery! Get better soon, and keep your chin up. There has to be an answer to this!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

MayBTheresHope said:


> Do you think he could be in pain? Sick maybe? I wish the groomer would have called you before she put him through all of that. If it is aggression, that surely did not help. Really though, it sounds like he could be reacting to pain or discomfort of some sort. Maybe you should take him to the vet for a physical. So sorry this is happening. I hope your surgery goes well and that you will get things with Ernie figured out soon.


THANK YOU EVERYONE for your advice! I _doubt_ he's ill because he is acting okay in all areas...eating, drinking, defecating, urinating, playing, etc. Also, this behavior _did_ start about one month back. But I WILL take him to our veterinarian for a check-up and a blood panel. I feel SICK thinking about what may have happened at the groomer today.

And you are correct...if he is showing dominance and/or aggression (and I'm pretty certain he is) then the grooming session certainly hurt.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a bewildering situation for you! I agree with the advice regarding a thorough vet check. The only other thought I had was - you mentioned upcoming surgery. Is it possible he has picked up on worry/stress/tension regarding this? That he is sensitive to something not being right? I hope your surgery goes well and that your little guy soon returns to his normal self!


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

krandall said:


> Hi Toni, the first thing I would do, if this were my guy is to take him to the vet. It just seems very wrong for his behavior to change so suddenly like this. It's certainly not just resource guarding if he's having such a hard time with a groomer tha he's worked well with many times before. It could be that he's hurting or sick, and that's why he doesn't want to be handled. Or it could be something like thyroid. I've heard that dogs can have significant changes in behavior with thyroid problems.
> 
> I really don't believe that this is a result of him being able to push your bigger dog around. That is dog/dog behavior, and doesn't really have anything to do with what goes on between him and the people in his life.
> 
> If the vet gives him a clean bill of health, then I think you're doing exactly the right thing to bring in a good, positive based trainer to help you sort things out. I'm so sorry that both you AND he are foing through this... It doesn't sound like he's a happy guy right now either, and at the same time, this is the last worry you need on your mind if you are facing major surgery! Get better soon, and keep your chin up. There has to be an answer to this!


I agree with Karen, get his thyroid checked for sure, maybe even before the trainer. Here's a link with an excerpt from "Behavioral Changes Associated with Thyroid Dysfunction in Dogs" by Drs. Dodds and Linda P. Aronson. And as it states, I believe it's important to get the full thyroid panel, not just a T4.
http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2010/...ehavior-caused-by-a-health-problem/#more-1108

Hope your little boy gets back to his sweet self soon.

Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

My2Havs said:


> I agree with Karen, get his thyroid checked for sure, maybe even before the trainer. Here's a link with an excerpt from "Behavioral Changes Associated with Thyroid Dysfunction in Dogs" by Drs. Dodds and Linda P. Aronson. And as it states, I believe it's important to get the full thyroid panel, not just a T4.
> http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2010/...ehavior-caused-by-a-health-problem/#more-1108
> 
> Hope your little boy gets back to his sweet self soon.
> ...


Wow and thank you for the post (THANK YOU TO EVERYONE) about thyroid dysfunction and canine behavioral changes. This is definitely something that requires exploration because Ernie also seems to be easily distracted and less focused these days. As soon as I'm capable, I'll definitely talk with our veterinarian about Ernie and ask for a blood panel with all the thyroid functioning tests.

As an aside, my beloved 13.5 yr old PBGV, Tigger has Cushing's Disease. He's been under continual care since 2010 when he suddenly became paralyzed due to a fibrocartilaginous embolism to his spine. I nursed him back to health and Tigger walks again, albeit with a limp. About 1 year ago, I noticed that Tigger was sluggish, DEPRESSED, listless with a sloped belly, continual thirst, hyper-uresis, hair loss, etc. Our vet placed Tigger on soloxine and he is doing great!

I hope I can figure this out with my Ernie. I feel sick right now.


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> What a bewildering situation for you! I agree with the advice regarding a thorough vet check. The only other thought I had was - you mentioned upcoming surgery. Is it possible he has picked up on worry/stress/tension regarding this? That he is sensitive to something not being right? I hope your surgery goes well and that your little guy soon returns to his normal self!


Thank you for the kind kind words. I hope we can sort everything out.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh No!! I'm just so sorry to hear about all this. My heart goes out to you! I'm sure there will be an answer to all this and that you can get your baby back to his old self quickly. Hang in there and good luck with your surgery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My2Havs said:


> I agree with Karen, get his thyroid checked for sure, maybe even before the trainer. Here's a link with an excerpt from "Behavioral Changes Associated with Thyroid Dysfunction in Dogs" by Drs. Dodds and Linda P. Aronson. And as it states, I believe it's important to get the full thyroid panel, not just a T4.
> http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2010/...ehavior-caused-by-a-health-problem/#more-1108
> 
> Hope your little boy gets back to his sweet self soon.
> ...


Yes, and my understanding is that there are only a few labs that do a full panel. So make sure the vet can get it done. If not, you may have to provide the, with the contact info for a lab that can do it. (Hemopet is the one I know of)

Hopefully some of the folks who have had thyroid problems with their dogs will chime in!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tonileefiore said:


> Wow and thank you for the post (THANK YOU TO EVERYONE) about thyroid dysfunction and canine behavioral changes. This is definitely something that requires exploration because Ernie also seems to be easily distracted and less focused these days. As soon as I'm capable, I'll definitely talk with our veterinarian about Ernie and ask for a blood panel with all the thyroid functioning tests.
> 
> As an aside, my beloved 13.5 yr old PBGV, Tigger has Cushing's Disease. He's been under continual care since 2010 when he suddenly became paralyzed due to a fibrocartilaginous embolism to his spine. I nursed him back to health and Tigger walks again, albeit with a limp. About 1 year ago, I noticed that Tigger was sluggish, DEPRESSED, listless with a sloped belly, continual thirst, hyper-uresis, hair loss, etc. Our vet placed Tigger on soloxine and he is doing great!
> 
> I hope I can figure this out with my Ernie. I feel sick right now.


You are a great dog mom, and obviously don't give up easily. You'll figure it out and get your sweet Ernie back!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree with all the above posts. Absolutely have his thyroid checked. I would call/email Dr. Dodds and look at her website for the protocol of labs she would want your vet to draw. She tells you how to pack the specimens and send them to her lab, if there isn't one here in Michigan. I have consulted Dr. Dodds in previous years and she is awesome. She will get back to you via email or phone call. It will all work out, good luck with your surgery. Also mentioned as above he could be in pain in his spine or neck area.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Your love for Ernie is every word that you typed. I am so sorry that this is happening; you have gotten a lot of great advice here and I have no other real suggestions except is it possible that Ernie's day to day life routine has changed due to all of the pre-op preparations you have been involved in? I am wondering if he is feeling more unsettled, not just because he is possibly picking up on your stress but maybe things are a bit off with regards to the 'usual' routine. Anyway, it is just another thought to consider but again, you have gotten lots of great advice and hopefully the vet can evaluate Ernie and also offer some guidance from the vet's perspective.

I just wanted to offer support and encouragement to you. I feel your heartbreak. You are an excellent furbaby momma!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for the kind and supportive comments. I DO love Ernie so so much! He is such a great addition to our home! He's a wonderful dog and my three canines, Ernie, Tigger and Rudy ARE my children 'cause I do not have any human kids-smile.

It will work out. Whether Ernie has thyroid problems or a behavioral issue, we'll get him the help he needs! Thanks!

And from the bottom of my heart I truly believe there really are "no bad dogs." This is why I feel I've dropped the ball with his training.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with all the above suggestions. I'm so sorry that is happening! Don't be hard on yourself, you are an experienced, loving and responsible dog owner. Have you talked to his breeder? I hate to say it but sometimes in pure bred dogs the genetics can malfunction and the wires in the brain aren't right, resulting in unexplainable major behavior issues. Sometimes dogs only have some anxiety, sometimes aggression. I have heard of this happening in a bad way in certain lines in the Australian Shepherd and have personally seen it in an English bulldog, which was very scary in a bully breed.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I have nothing new to add great advice here. It's a comfort to me actually to know from all your posts that you love this dog and will keep at it to figure it out. I'm so sorry, it's so hard to see these behaviors from a dog you know and love. I had a rescue who arrived with similar things and that was hard but not as emotionally hard as this must be. I'm sure you will get to the bottom of it and I hope you have lots of time post surgery to snuggle with Ernie!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't read through the other posts, but felt compelled to jump in and let you know you did NOT let Ernie down in any way!! You are trying your best!!!
Last July Tillie had a similar change in personality, trembling, shaking, just NOT herself and got worse and worse and worse... I took her to the vet months later when she started peeing on the beds (until then -2 yrs) she had been the BEST dog EVER ... anywho, turns out she had crystals in her urine AND at some point had injured her back... she was in PAIN and it hurt to move in certain ways, so YES, she did growl at us. She never snapped or bit or anything close, but it was very odd.
I think you really need to get him into a VET asap, he may be hurt in some way... then contact a trainer. just my 2 cents.
Hang in there... I know all to well how heartbreaking it is, Tillie is changed in some ways that I think are now ingrained (freaking out trembling in the car for instance) ... but I firmly believe Ernie is trying to TELL you something... if only they could speak.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to 2nd and third getting his thyroid checked. Even if your vet sees no evidence. Behavioral issues are often the first sign especially sudden behavior changes. 70% of the thyroid is usually destroyed before the more common weight, hair loss symptoms occur. 
Do check out dr dodd's site...And see if your vet could perhaps have earnie tested through hemopet which is dr dodd's lab. 

The good thing is, if it is caught quickly, and he is on meds, before it becomes a learned behavior, Ernie should snap right back. 

I too feel your pain. When he was just 1 jasper bit me over his nemesis the mail. I felt I had failed him. I cried for hours. In retrospect, this may have been his first low thyroid symptom, but it was not discovered til he was 5. Many of his behaviors were learned by then (like barking at the mailman). But he is still a much happier, calmer dog now that thyroid levels are normal.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Have the liver checked too. I had a dog with liver disease and there are really no obvious signs. If a dog gets a lot of vacs and/or drugs it can be very hard on their liver. I had a dog with liver problems. He wasn't aggressive, but his behavior was atypical for his breed. He was shy, didnt like people etc. He also developed a problem with licking his feet and had excessive shedding. A lot of things made sense after we got the diagnosis, unfortunately it was too late.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

When reading your post, which broke my heart, I kept screaming in my head "get him to the vet" Although he is eating well, he could be in pain, that only certain movements hurt. 
I wish you the best of luck = and you need to know that you did not let him down at all - you in fact are stepping up the plate and recognizing that there is a problem, and getting him help. That is what a GOOD Mommy does!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wishing you the very best with Ernie. I will parrot everyone else and say VET VISIT and if your vet won't do a full panel, get a second opinion. In the meantime, best of luck with your surgery and recovery. You will do all you can for Ernie because you sound like a wonderful doggie mom and I'll bet he'll be just fine after you get help interpreting what he is trying to tell you. In the meantime take care of yourself.


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! I completely 1000% respect the advice and opinions that are given here 'cause you all are the experts with this breed...you really are! I've learned LOTS about my Ernie by reading and reading and reading on this forum.

I just placed a call to my veterinarian, who is going to call me back ASAP. I'm hoping I can get Ernie in to see him tomorrow. Dr. Dobson is pretty good about fitting visits in. There are four vets in our practice and I like two of them. It took me time to get used to them, and them me...but it's all good now.

Dr. Driscoll is who I call the "brainiac." He is all hyper and high tech...which is good for some things. And Dr. Dobson, who is probably in his 60's (he's also a minister part time in a church), is mellow, calm, understanding...he really is like an old time country vet. He has so much love for animals (and their owners).

I had a doctor's visit earlier for this surgery coming up, or I would have got to talk to Dr. Dobson earlier. I called early this morning and asked for a call back. I waited 'til 12:30 pm and I could wait no more...I had to head out. Was a bit frazzled, so I didn't even think to give the office my mobile number.

It is ABSOLUTE COMMON SENSE that if Ernie is opposed to being picked up or moved from a certain stance/posture/position...he _MAY_ be experiencing pain!!!

Going to push testing for the thyroid, too as you all suggested.

Absolutely gotta rule illness out first. Uggggghhh...thank you everyone and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep see what the tests at the vet show. If throid is even remotely questionable I would recommend Hemopet. If you do need to persue a trainer, let me know and maybe I can help search for you.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So the window seat, futon, and now crate at groomers. 
My first instinct isn't resource guarding, but that maybe he is in pain? 

Miss Yorkie is 12 and has arthritis. Over the holidays when visiting my parents I noticed if I tried to go see her while she was resting in her bed, she would growl and almost snap at me. She was never like that as a pup. This is a girl who played Toto in Wizard of Oz. But since she has gotten older and more achy, she is definitely grouchy when you try to disturb her from a comfortable position. 

Have you talked to the vet about this? I recommend having them check to rule out anything medical going on. I know he is young, but you never know. 

Don't beat yourself up over this change in his behavior. It sounds like you had been doing everything right, but for some reason something mysterious is going on.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so sorry about Ernie. Wishing you both the best.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My first thought was pain issues also. When you visit the Vet, make sur the check out the joints and muscles. What has changed in your life since you Hav has been different? Does he like going for walks or would he rather you leave him alone?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I think the groomer was wrong to go ahead and muzzle him and groom him despite his obvious objections. To force him when he was in obvious distress has done him some major psychological damage and now you will have to do some major work to undo that. 

I would be very hesitant to ever take him back to that groomer. In fact I would consider doing his grooming yourself (it may not be pretty, but you can do it in small steps and use lots of positive rewards and use it as behaviour training at the same time). 

Definitely visit the vet to rule out anything medical, and definitely work with a trainer to sort out his issues.

Perhaps he just got fearful at the groomer and she handled it completely wrong which just escalated the situation and it spun out of control. Regardless he will be traumatized by this grooming visit for a long time to come. 

I'm so sorry this happened to your little guy. Don't beat yourself up; you and he will get thru it.


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Well thank you again to everyone! I don't feel so alone now that I know you all are on-board with help and advice.

We got back from our vet, Dr. Dobson earlier. Ernie got an A+ on his physical exam. Doesn't appear to have overt evidence of trauma, injury, pain, etc, etc. Vet obtained blood for a complete Thyroid Panel, etc and other measures for injury, infection, trauma, etc.

Dr. Dobson (and Dr. Driscoll) have seen Ernie since he was 8 weeks old. They neutered him. Dr. Dobson cares for my two senior dogs, my senior cat (Rex) and my demonic semi-feral cat, Enzio (who Ernie loves loves loves...they play together all the time).

So, Dr. Dobson absolutely agrees that me, John (my DH) and Ernie receive one-on-one training from an expert trainer ASAP. He has been practicing veterinary medicine for over 40 years and he has degrees and certificates in animal behavioral health, animal psychology, etc, etc.

His take on what's happened is this: Yes, we need to rule out a physical cause for Ernie's distress calls/signals. And if/when that's done and all tests come back within normal range, we have to focus on behavioral health and issues.

Dr. Dobson assesses Ernie as a healthy, confident, dominant, loveable (walk all over me kind of loveable) little guy, who is moving from adolescence to young adulthood, and is in need of some guidance...by me.

Dr. Dobson says, "...some of the earlier and less troublesome dominant behaviors (guarding food & Bully Sticks from my older dogs, marking in the house)...perhaps indicated bigger problems to come, perhaps not...but Ernie is moving into young adulthood, behaviors are getting more ingrained and we can break the cycle 100% WITH PROPER TRAINING (me)!"

He's seen my interactions with Ernie, as well as with my PBGV, Tigger and my Cardigan Corgi, Rudy-Boy. I know Havanese can wrap their owners around their cute little paws if not trained properly. I think the kicker for Dr. Dobson was when I reiterated the events of Wednesday, and I mentioned, "Ernie came home...was clearly traumatized & upset, and about one hour after we arrived home from the groomer, he lifted his leg higher than I've ever seen it, urinating on our dining room-to-living room door frames, as well as on other door stoops/frames!"

Sigh...

So, after much reading and while awaiting test results, Ernie seems 1000% better today! I mentioned I had done some of the "on leash in house" training. Using this method, I began weeks back working with Ernie to get up when invited, sit-stay-down-play dead (sorry...it's our own little love-bug game) then off. And Ernie did GREAT with this for weeks!

Well...as I'm leaving a message with this seasoned trainer (recommended by a woman who operates a kennel/boarding), I had an "AH-HA" moment!!!!

Clicker training!!!!! Ernie did so well from May 2013 'til it began snowing here in December 2013 with CLICKER TRAINING!!!

And so it goes...command-behavior-click, command-behavior-click. Maybe it is wishful thinking on my part but Ernie seems much better today! And if/when he takes his place up on the window seat tonight (which I do not mind)...he LOVES being up there snuggled amongst all the pillows, watching life go by...I'm gonna try "command (off)-behavior after command (click)-what happens????-we shall see :thumb:

I agree that I must re-evaluate the groomer and the grooming situation. I'm gonna need to switch...

But today has been a GREAT day for Ernie. Here's a photo my husband took earlier this morning!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad to hear that things went well for you and Ernie today. Hope his tests come back negative and you can focus on "retraining".

As someone you has used groomers since 1980 (Afghan, Bichon and two Havs), I am extremely surprised that your groomer didn't call you as soon as she noticed that Ermie was not acting himself rather than forcing him to do something that he obviously didn't want to do that day. Groomers, especially one you use repeatedly, usually make their clients aware when things aren't right - lumps, bumps, street, nervousness, etc.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hoping his blood work shows nothing. If you need a trainer, I found someone with great qualifications. Wishing you well.


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> hoping his blood work shows nothing. If you need a trainer, I found someone with great qualifications. Wishing you well.


Hey Dave...thank you for the support. I would love a trainer referral from you, if you wouldn't mind passing along the info. This wonderful woman, Sue who operates and manages a great kennel/boarding/training facility here routinely refers to a trainer with 35+ years of experience.

I'd love the name of a trainer recommended by you. I'd love to check out more than just one trainer. Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's her site, she's a CAAB , a real behaviorist by definition. check her out , if she's not available, ask her for a reference in your area. http://www.aboutdogsllc.com/aboutward.html Do you mind sharing your suggested trainer.? If so email me privately.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad things are better already. I don't think there are big issues to solve. I'd be through with that groomer.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great to hear he is better. An option, if it is available to you, is to have someone come to the house. Maybe there is something in the salon environment that sets him off, such as other dogs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah ,any time a dog growls at the owner and a groomer, there is cause for concern. Not sure how serious it is but it definitely should be treated seriously.


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

*Cannot say THANK YOU enough!*



Tom King said:


> Glad things are better already. I don't think there are big issues to solve. I'd be through with that groomer.


I don't want to brag-smile-but things seem to be turning a corner with my beloved Ernie. Well, the frigid cold weather is finally breaking here...the little snow/ice we've had hangin' around is gone.

Since the grooming event on Wednesday, I've been super-determined once again to pick up on the training, where Ernie and I left off.

Ernie is already a new dog! My husband and I have him outside on our multi-acre property, always tethered to my 40 foot cotton web lead. It's amazing how bright this little guy is, as well as EAGER TO PLEASE!! I just adore my Ernie.

Throw a saucer or a ball, Ernie runs, sits near the marker, stays, give command "Ernie Come!"...get his attention...click...he comes running! You gotta see his spirit soar and the smile on his face!!!

And last night, I got very bold and tried something new. Ernie is on the window seat with all his pillows (well, my throw pillows...oops). I calmly walk over with hands near my sides, I calmly reach for him and say "Ernie Off!"...a few protest growls, a turn, a haphazard snarl...I gently poke the front of his little chest (interrupt his mind-set) and I say "aaaaat...NO!"...Ernie immediately stops, I CLICK, Ernie remains calm, I say "GOOD BOY ERNIE" and I invite him OFF or I gently hold him and place him on the floor. Then I praise praise praise treat hugs kisses only, etc, etc.

Still gonna inquire into training with the Ann Arbor behaviorist. Thanks Dave. I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tonileefiore said:


> Well thank you again to everyone! I don't feel so alone now that I know you all are on-board with help and advice.
> 
> We got back from our vet, Dr. Dobson earlier. Ernie got an A+ on his physical exam. Doesn't appear to have overt evidence of trauma, injury, pain, etc, etc. Vet obtained blood for a complete Thyroid Panel, etc and other measures for injury, infection, trauma, etc.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that things are going better for you and Ernie, and glad that at least so far, it looks like he's perfectly healthy. It does always pay to check out the physical first, though!

Just wanted to clarify on your clicker training, though, that the end of the sequence is "click - treat". The click must ALWAYS be followed by a treat. You may already know this, but I wanted to clarify for anyone new reading this thread!


----------

